# 1940-50's Schwinn Town & Country Tandem



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 21, 2012)

This one has been with me for 10 years along with 20 tandems. I always love riding this one best than other Schwinn tandems in my collection because of both drum brakes in front and rear wheels.  it brakes really nice and works great especially when it's really heavy along with 2 riders. I know it have incorrect pedals, seats, and tires. Pardon the dust on the bike, it have not been ridden in last 2 years.  Just pulled it out for pictures. NFS. 




















I'd like to know what year is it? Serial number shows T005143. I'm thinking of 1943? 48? 51? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 21, 2012)

Also would like to know about the year on this blue one. T003207.  No clue about the year. Late 40's? 

 I will post the green, red and orange (unsure) tandems next time I get them outside.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 21, 2012)

I am not sure where you live but I used to own that bike here in Southern Wisconsin.  When I owned it a Schwinn dealer in Milwaukee that had an old serial numbers book said it was about a 1951.  The reason I remember the bike serial number is the last 4 digits in my SS number.  It is not changed much since I owned it.  I put the newer tires on it and a new front fender.  I also replaced about 6 spokes in the real wheel.  I still have 2 NOS S-4 rims for it as the buyer from me didn't want to pay for the rims.  Roger


----------



## sam (Aug 22, 2012)

Both the black and the blue tandem or 60s or later(late 50s at the very earliest) They both have the Schwinn Roller-Ball scrip decals.
40s and early 50s would have had the feather scrip and also the as&c chainrings.
But they are the cr-mo tubing T&C tandems not the gas pipe twinns, so you do have a great pair of tandems.
They can be set up in a lot of different ways---from around town boom proof kids biks to utility grow-up bikes to what I'd call  medum touring.
I'm building one up as a utility bike for the wife and I to use around town.


----------



## snickle (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe Schwinn started using that script in 59 (For the Phantoms anyway), so im assuming their whole decal line changed around that time. In 57 it looks like thats when Schwinn also added that extra digit to their serials.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 30, 2012)

rhenning said:


> I am not sure where you live but I used to own that bike here in Southern Wisconsin.  When I owned it a Schwinn dealer in Milwaukee that had an old serial numbers book said it was about a 1951.  The reason I remember the bike serial number is the last 4 digits in my SS number.  It is not changed much since I owned it.  I put the newer tires on it and a new front fender.  I also replaced about 6 spokes in the real wheel.  I still have 2 NOS S-4 rims for it as the buyer from me didn't want to pay for the rims.  Roger




Hi Roger, Good to see you on CABE..  I bought this in Racine, WI.  I moved here in Indianapolis last year. I love this tandem best of all of my tandems.  You took a good care of it before passing to next owner then now it's with me. 

I'm interested in your S-4 rims, will send you a PM before visiting you.  Take care.


----------

